# Converted Grey Knight Terminators From AOBR



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

After 4 months of on and off painting I finally got my Grey Knight Terminator unit completed just in time for GD Toronto. I think they turned out pretty good, although probably could have done somethings better, I will be happy if I make first cut.

Comments and critiques would be great.























































Finally...Grey Knight Terminators with the display base


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Those termies look pretty cool but I think you should give them more contrast.
I mean, the grey or the gold parts are very similar ones to the others. There's no much difference between the shadows and the lights. But hey, thats just my taste :grin:


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Niice, I'd have chosen different colours for the base too. You've used the same greys and it makes the armour look like camouflage instead of just Grey.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm loving the Grey Knights theme conversion! Excellent color combinations. Gold contrasts perfectly with the grays. And the reds add a pop to the normally muted Grey Knights! +rep


----------



## Dalamarth (May 26, 2009)

VERY nice! I wish I was brave enough to paint red. Maybe one of these days... If everyone tells me all the tips, and tricks there is to it... But until then? I'm stayin' away from the color we hate to paint. xP

And kuddos for using metallic gold. I'm not a fan of the Non-Metallic trend.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

VERY nice looking. k: 

My only critique is that the plain red loincloths look, well... plain. Even if you did the same black/red split as on the shoulder shields it would look better. BUT that's just my opinion, and I was never brave enough to enter a model in a GD TO...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

They look fantastic overall but I am not entirely keen on the weapon blades. The feathered looking bluish tint they have just doesn't look right to my eyes.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

how did you make the habred nemisis swords??


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys

@Deneris

Yeah someone said I should do some freehand on the loincloths although not sure what or where I should do it. Maybe I will try some stuff and do something tonight.

@Wraithlord

What would you suggest for the blades as they are suppose to be power weapons right. Just for next time when I paint up more.


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

You did a really good job. The job you did with the weapons really brought them to appear they way they are ment.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

two things, and other than that, awesome!
A) yeah the loincloths
B) the blue on the blades should extend back a little further, imo


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments. They did make it to Games Day Toronto in the 40k Squad category. They made first cut but didn't place, however that was my goal as it was my only 2nd time entering GD, so I am pretty happy with it and know what I need to improve for next time.


----------

